# Weird Smelly Stuff



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok so my oldest buck I thought was smelling terrible so I bathed his bum as that is where the smell was coming from. I noticed a black and yellowish build up near his bum hole. What is this?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 8, 2010)

Have you cleaned vents lately?


----------



## dbunni (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep ... Yep ... ucky Vents!  He has a build up around the glands near his male organs.  Very normal.  Just wipe with a soft cloth.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 8, 2010)

When I clean the vents  I use mineral oil and a Q-tip, dip the Q-tip in the oil and wipe it clean!


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh--he's my first rabbit and I had no idea I had to do that 
It was very gross to do as the smell has kind of stuck to my hands 
How often do I have to clean it off????


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 8, 2010)

Do it often (about once a month), leaving the vents uncleaned could cause an infection!


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 8, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 8, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 8, 2010)

Okey dokey, I'm a rabbit newbie but now the proud owner of four.

What vents are you referring to? Do they have anal glands like dogs?

How do you clean them and how often? Is there a link to a website describing this? I hope I'm not hijacking this thread, but it seems to be under the category of Weird Smelly Stuff!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 8, 2010)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Okey dokey, I'm a rabbit newbie but now the proud owner of four.
> 
> What vents are you referring to? Do they have anal glands like dogs?
> 
> How do you clean them and how often? Is there a link to a website describing this? I hope I'm not hijacking this thread, but it seems to be under the category of Weird Smelly Stuff!


The vents are located between the boy and girl part. Flip the rabbit over and on the sides of the "parts" there are two slits, that's where the vents are. You will be able to smell it once you find them  I clean mine with a Q-tip dipped in mineral oil! I usually do mine once a month!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks again, my friend! So far everyone smells great!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Thanks again, my friend! So far everyone smells great!


 That's a good sign!! And your welcome  Enjoy your new babies!


----------



## a7736100 (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't most clean themselves?


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats what I thought----never going to make that mistake again


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 9, 2010)

I checked mine today and they were NOT pleased that I had learned all about this on BYH. Everyone smells fine though!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

a7736100 said:
			
		

> Don't most clean themselves?


Yes, they clean themselves but it would be kind of hard for them to clean their vents.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> I checked mine today and they were NOT pleased that I had learned all about this on BYH. Everyone smells fine though!


Wrap them in a blanket, that's what I always do and it's must easier then just trying to wrestle with them!  You will be learning quickly that Cremes are feisty!!


----------



## RabbitMage (Dec 9, 2010)

I was told to do this when I first got my rabbits, but talking to other breeders, few of them made a habit of doing it. So, I don't, and haven't had any issues, personally.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 9, 2010)

You don't even clean the vents when taking your rabbits to shows?


----------



## RabbitMage (Dec 10, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 10, 2010)

I've never had to do this to any of my bucks...  and I've never had an issue with infection or anything... my boys are outside and do have a "buck" smell around their cages but they keep themselves pretty clean...


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 10, 2010)

Does it have to do with breed? 

I've owned spayed and neutered rabbits in the past and never knew about this issue.


----------



## RabbitMage (Dec 10, 2010)

I've owned at least ten different breeds of rabbit at some point, from Netherlands up to French Lops, and never had an issue with any of them.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 10, 2010)

Every rabbit should have their vents cleaned, the stuff obviously doesn't stop coming so why would you stop cleaning it out? I clean mine all the time because I would rather not risk them getting an infection, guess I care too much about my rabbits.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 10, 2010)

> Rabbits have a scent gland either side of their anus. The scent gland needs cleaning out as the scent is a liquid that can clog up the gland. Its a yucky stinky job, but it needs to be done.


From a rabbit website I found. Not cleaning out the vents can clog up the glands...


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 10, 2010)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Every rabbit should have their vents cleaned, the stuff obviously doesn't stop coming so why would you stop cleaning it out? I clean mine all the time because I would rather not risk them getting an infection, guess I care too much about my rabbits.


So was that a subtle way to say that I don't care about my rabbits because I don't clean their scent glands? 

There is no medical evidence that not cleaning a rabbits scent gland will cause an infection... yes they can get an infection there... and yes you can search the web and find a ton of opinions of many non-vets and non-professionals saying you have to clean the glads or an infection will set in... but after spending the last 3 hours searching the web and various vet and college websites I have yet to find ANY scientific proof of this... 

It's pretty stressful to the rabbit to clean their glands, as your bunny has to be put on it's back, and Q tips are used to swab the insides. Many people will tell you to put the rabbit on it's back and it will freeze and go into a trance so you can access the vent better... Trancing bunnies (on their back) is not, as is commonly thought, relaxing to the rabbit, it actually causes the bunny to releases stress hormones, as this is what buns do to avoid being eaten alive in the wild.

If your rabbit has an issue of not keeping it's self clean and stinks then by all means clean it's glands... But please note it's not medically relevant and can add additional stress to a rabbit. 

I know people who brush their rabbits teeth to prevent cavities... doesn't mean it needs to be done. 

I have had rabbits for 22 years of my life whether it be as a pet or as a breeder... I am NO expert and I will admit that. I learn new things everyday. But in my experience I have never, not once, had an infection in the scent glands of any of my rabbits and I have owned hundreds. 

So with that in mind I do not clean their scent glands as I love my rabbits and don't want to cause them any additional stress. If they ever develop an issue and I feel they need assistance to keep themselves clean then yes I will at that point clean the glands.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 10, 2010)

CrimsonRose said:
			
		

> Heartlandrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in anyway, I was saying I guess I'm too worried that something will happen to my rabbits if I don't take care of their glands. I care for them to the point where I feel it needs to be done. I'm in no way trying to say you don't love you rabbits, maybe I didn't word that correctly. Sorry.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry if that came across as snippy... I just reread what I had wrote and honestly didn't mean it to be rude in anyway... although with rereading it, it does sorta sound that way...  and I didn't want to imply that cleaning them was wrong either... each person raises rabbits in different ways! 

I have Flemish giants and just couldn't imagine turning those big boys over and having a go at their personal area without receiving some serious damage... ROFL  

As for shows I personally don't show my buns... But had a friend take one of my bucks to a show and never swabbed his booty and he still took home best of show!  He was a Checkered Giant. He has some major tallons for claws even after a good trim.... He's pretty jumpy... I can pick him up but no way am I trying to flip him over unless I have a seriously good reason too...   (yes I'm afraid of a rabbit)


----------



## RabbitMage (Dec 10, 2010)

In the case of Checkered Giants, you're right to be scared!

If I saw any indication that NOT cleaning my rabbits glands was harming them, you bet I'd do it. But I've gone ten years without doing it, and ten years without a problem, so I guess mine manage okay without the extra attention.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 10, 2010)

CrimsonRose said:
			
		

> sorry if that came across as snippy... I just reread what I had wrote and honestly didn't mean it to be rude in anyway... although with rereading it, it does sorta sound that way...  and I didn't want to imply that cleaning them was wrong either... each person raises rabbits in different ways!
> 
> I have Flemish giants and just couldn't imagine turning those big boys over and having a go at their personal area without receiving some serious damage... ROFL
> 
> As for shows I personally don't show my buns... But had a friend take one of my bucks to a show and never swabbed his booty and he still took home best of show!  He was a Checkered Giant. He has some major tallons for claws even after a good trim.... He's pretty jumpy... I can pick him up but no way am I trying to flip him over unless I have a seriously good reason too...   (yes I'm afraid of a rabbit)


It's ok, sometimes you read things wrong over the computer! 
I can definitely understand you not wanting to take 'care' of the Flemish!! 
I guess maybe I feel so strongly about it is because I have always been taught that it needs to be done and I still feel like everyone should do it but then like you said everyone raises rabbits in their own different ways. If you have never had any problems with not cleaning vents then that's great!


----------

